# Nature Valley Protein Bars



## khskel (Oct 3, 2017)

A new flavour I think, Almond and coconut. Delicous! Picked some up at Tesco for £1.44 a pack.


----------



## Robin (Oct 4, 2017)

khskel said:


> A new flavour I think, Almond and coconut. Delicous! Picked some up at Tesco for £1.44 a pack.


Yes, I found some in Waitrose the other day, I like them, but I think I prefer the peanut and salted caramel. Maybe just because I'm used to them, though. That's a good price, pity we haven't got a Tesco near us.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 4, 2017)

Ooh, thanks for the heads up!  I will try the new flavour.


----------



## khskel (Oct 4, 2017)

Aaaaaaargh, sold out.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 4, 2017)

khskel said:


> A new flavour I think, Almond and coconut. Delicous! Picked some up at Tesco for £1.44 a pack.


Ooh, I love these bars - we're shopping tomorrow morning so I'll have a look for the new flavour  Thanks, khskel.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 6, 2017)

Robin said:


> Yes, I found some in Waitrose the other day, I like them, but I think I prefer the peanut and salted caramel. Maybe just because I'm used to them, though. That's a good price, pity we haven't got a Tesco near us.


I like salted caramel ones but bought the others as well. They seemed a bit harder so lasted longer. Down to £1.50 a box in Sainsbury's


----------



## stephknits (Oct 6, 2017)

Coconut is wrong


----------



## Radders (Oct 6, 2017)

Are they as low carb as the salted caramel ones?


----------



## Robin (Oct 6, 2017)

Radders said:


> Are they as low carb as the salted caramel ones?


8.8g of carb per bar, as opposed to 9.4 for the salted caramel, so slightly lower.


----------



## Radders (Oct 6, 2017)

Brilliant. Will definitely have to try those.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for that.  Will get some when I go to Tesco next.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2017)

High in calories though if weight loss is an issue but still a nice low carb treat.
Salted caramel (my favourite) are 200 calories each.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 8, 2017)

Have you guys seen that Tesco's are now stocking Atkins Harvest Mixed Nuts and Chocolate Bar @ 8.6g carbs per 40g bar and Atkins Harvest Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramel Bar @ 7.9g carbs per bar, cant tell you a price or if they are any good but just thought I'd put it out there  x


----------



## Radders (Oct 8, 2017)

Amigo said:


> High in calories though if weight loss is an issue but still a nice low carb treat.
> Salted caramel (my favourite) are 200 calories each.


Not bad for a satisfying snack.


----------



## Radders (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Have you guys seen that Tesco's are now stocking Atkins Harvest Mixed Nuts and Chocolate Bar @ 8.6g carbs per 40g bar and Atkins Harvest Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramel Bar @ 7.9g carbs per bar, cant tell you a price or if they are any good but just thought I'd put it out there  x


The ones I have tried weren't very nice: tasted synthetic to me, and they seemed rather pricey.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Have you guys seen that Tesco's are now stocking Atkins Harvest Mixed Nuts and Chocolate Bar @ 8.6g carbs per 40g bar and Atkins Harvest Dark Chocolate Sea Salt Caramel Bar @ 7.9g carbs per bar, cant tell you a price or if they are any good but just thought I'd put it out there  x



They wanted a £1 each for those in Poundland!


----------



## Beck S (Oct 12, 2017)

Can I just say thank you to to @khskel for starting this thread - I got some of these yesterday and it's such a relief to find something sweet that tastes really nice and not just of sweeteners!  It's the best thing I've eaten in weeks.


----------



## khskel (Oct 12, 2017)

A






Beck S said:


> Can I just say thank you to to @khskel for starting this thread - I got some of these yesterday and it's such a relief to find something sweet that tastes really nice and not just of sweeteners!  It's the best thing I've eaten in weeks.


My pleasure.


----------



## Radders (Oct 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> 8.8g of carb per bar, as opposed to 9.4 for the salted caramel, so slightly lower.


Tried these and really like them. Sainsbury's have them on offer at £1.50 a box at the moment.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 12, 2017)

Not at our Sainsbury's unfortunately.


----------



## Radders (Oct 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Not at our Sainsbury's unfortunately.


That's a shame!


----------



## Beck S (Oct 12, 2017)

I keep looking in Poundland. They have other Nature Valley bars in there, just not the protein ones. I live in hope though.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 13, 2017)

Lidl sell them sometimes.  There quite a bit cheaper than normal retail price.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 17, 2018)

The peanut and chocolate protein ones are on at our B&M at the moment for £1.49.  My daughter has a part time job there and gets 10% staff discount as well.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> The peanut and chocolate protein ones are on at our B&M at the moment for £1.49.  My daughter has a part time job there and gets 10% staff discount as well.


Saw them yesterday & bought some.  Our B&M had the salted caramel ones too.


----------



## khskel (Jan 22, 2018)

Just scored some at B&M. Tesco have them for £2


----------



## Radders (Jan 22, 2018)

Sainsbury’s online had them at £1.50 on Sunday so I stocked up!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 25, 2018)

khskel said:


> A new flavour I think, Almond and coconut. Delicous! Picked some up at Tesco for £1.44 a pack.


I found these in Waitrose this morning - they were on offer so I bought two packs. I had one after lunch and very nice it was too! I love the salted caramel one, and this new one makes a nice change.

We don't have a large Tesco nearby, nor Sainsbury, but I'll try Morrisons next time and see if they're there


----------



## Terry Burge (Feb 8, 2018)

I wouldn't touch any of these with a barge pole! They are full of sugar!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 8, 2018)

Less than 10g carb per bar, but your pancakes on the pancake thread are 15g?  We need to think carbs, not just sugar.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 8, 2018)

I like Wagon Wheels, a mere three units of insulin.


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2018)

Terry Burge said:


> I wouldn't touch any of these with a barge pole! They are full of sugar!


5g of actual sugar in each of the peanut ones. Hardly 'full' and because of the proteins and fats, I find they match my insulin and keep my levels rock steady. All I could ask for in a snack!


----------



## Terry Burge (Feb 8, 2018)

silentsquirrel said:


> Less than 10g carb per bar, but your pancakes on the pancake thread are 15g?  We need to think carbs, not just sugar.


If you look at the nutritional information they have palm fat which is not good for you & they have fructose & glucose syrup? See link: https://www.naturevalley.co.uk/what-we-make/protein-peanut-chocolate/
These would only be ok for me being type 1 if I was having a hypo! My diabetes nurse would have a fit if she knew I was eating these on a regular basis. I have been told to only eat complex carbs & no refined sugar!
I also have heart disease so I'm not allowed fats other than good fats as found on a mediteranean diet.


----------



## Radders (Feb 9, 2018)

Terry Burge said:


> If you look at the nutritional information they have palm fat which is not good for you & they have fructose & glucose syrup? See link: https://www.naturevalley.co.uk/what-we-make/protein-peanut-chocolate/
> These would only be ok for me being type 1 if I was having a hypo! My diabetes nurse would have a fit if she knew I was eating these on a regular basis. I have been told to only eat complex carbs & no refined sugar!
> I also have heart disease so I'm not allowed fats other than good fats as found on a mediteranean diet.


It’s about the amount we eat. Please don’t anyone use these to treat a hypo, it won’t work because the fat and fibre in the bar would slow down the treatment and you’d need to eat 3 of them to get the normally recommended amount of carbs to treat a hypo!


----------



## khskel (Feb 9, 2018)

Agreed @Radders totally useless as a hypo treatment.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2018)

I was going to say useless as a hypo treatment last night but thought I'd best stay out of it, my DSN and dietician would recommend me to eat these if I could bring myself to so I don't see the problem, I was also told the fats in nuts were healthy and told to eat them so I don't see the problem here either but never mind  x


----------



## Beck S (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah, same - I mentioned them to my dietitian and she thought they were great as a snack.  And definitely not for hypos.


----------



## PURPLESALLY (Feb 24, 2018)

I know they are 11g but Alpen Light orange Jaffa are a real treat and on offer at Asda and Morrisons £1 for 5


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 25, 2018)

I have been all over here looking for the Proetien ones, I can buy the ordinary Nature Valley bars and I can buy the Alpen on special at 50p a box of 5 bars from the UK. Obviously a bulk purchase of slow moving or redudant stock but I cannot find the Protein ones anywhere. That is annoying.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 25, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I have been all over here looking for the Proetien ones, I can buy the ordinary Nature Valley bars and I can buy the Alpen on special at 50p a box of 5 bars from the UK. Obviously a bulk purchase of slow moving or redudant stock but I cannot find the Protein ones anywhere. That is annoying.


The only other place I've found them apart from our Waitrose is Amazon - I bought two boxes online when I couldn't get them at the supermarket!


----------

